# Angry at Uber: Virginia woman says she was denied service due to disability



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

WASHINGTON (ABC7) - A Northern Virginia woman is demanding change, after she says an Uber driver denied her service because she uses a wheelchair.

"This was the most blatant display of discrimination that I have ever seen or personally experienced," said Kelley Simoneaux. "He would not accept me in his vehicle because of my wheelchair."

Simoneaux has been living with a disability since she was in high school but says she refuses to let her wheelchair define her.

"I was 16 years old when I was involved in a car accident that caused me to have a spinal cord injury and become a paraplegic, which means I am paralyzed from the waist down," she said. "But my life doesn't revolve around my wheelchair."

She's a mother, a wife, and a lawyer who works in Washington, D.C. She often uses public transportation and rideshare services, particularly Uber, to get around.

So when Simoneaux went to dinner with a friend on Wednesday night at the Ritz Carlton in Pentagon City, she called an Uber when it was time to head home.

When the car showed up, Simoneaux says she pulled herself into the front seat, as she's done countless times before. She says an employee at the hotel was loading her wheelchair into the back of the car when the Uber driver intervened.

"My wheelchair is very compact, the wheels come off, it folds up, it's about the size of an average suitcase," she says. "But the Uber driver got out and said there is no space for this wheelchair. And I said no sir, it comes apart, the wheels come off and the base comes down. He said no, no, there's no space for this wheelchair, there's not room in here."

At that point, an angry and embarrassed Simoneaux got out of the car.

"The sole reason I was not allowed to ride in that Uber was because of my wheelchair," she said.

Then a few minutes later, she looked at the her phone and realized Uber had still charged her for $6.80 for the ride she never took. That's when she contacted the company.

"I've asked Uber to terminate their relationship with that driver, and the second thing I asked is to talk to someone who can be a change agent within Uber. I've asked them for a conversation," she said. "This is a bigger issue than my particular instance."

Uber got back to her and reimbursed her for the charges associated with the trip, but beyond that Simoneaux says she hasn't heard much from the company.

When ABC7 News reached out to Uber, a spokesperson provided the following statement:

"Our community guidelines prohibit any type of discrimination in serving riders with disabilities. We have been in contact with the ride and continue to investigate this matter."

Uber also confirmed to ABC7 that a refund has been issued. The company says it has a dedicated team that investigates all reports of discrimination and will take appropriate action.

The company has not yet answered our questions about whether the driver involved in this specific instance is still driving for Uber.

According to Uber's Non-Discrimination Policy, discrimination against riders or drivers based on race, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, sex, marital status, gender identity, age, or any other characteristic is strictly prohibited. The policy also says any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition will lose access to the Uber platform.

As part of the sign-up process, Uber says drivers receive information and resources on transporting riders with disabilities. Drivers must also agree to operate in compliance with all applicable accessibility laws.

"This is about the fact that I was blatantly discriminated against because I use a wheelchair," said Simoneaux. "And there are things they can do to change this. This can be changed, and I hope Uber will be in contact with me so I can have a conversation with them about how they can change their business culture to be able to have accessibility for all customers."

http://wjla.com/news/local/woman-denied-uber-ride-wheelchair-dc


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nothing in this article indicates whether she had requested a pool ride, which would be a valid reason the driver had to cancel


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

The car may very well not have had room. This idea that Uber drivers will always be available at dirt cheap prices 24 seven everywhere regardless of your state of mind or how much crap you have with you is a really ridiculous idea


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If the car didn't have room, (unless it was a pool fare) the driver was full of crap, whether we are speaking literally or metaphorically i don't know.

IF IT WASN'T a pool fare

either he had too much junk and couldn't fit it (it's his problem for having too much stuff)

OR

He was looking for an excuse not to dick around with it for a minimum trip.


OR

The customer was full of BS and looking for an excuse to scam a free ride.


I suspect the first two options are the likely cause.


IF IT WAS A POOL FARE,

it's possible the previous customers already had too much stuff and they couldn't fit her wheelchair in.


we need more details to find out the situation.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

What, you mean dude wasn't down with $3 for all that bullshit loading/unloading...

Color me shocked!!

I guarantee you she rides if that she going 10+ miles on 2.0X Surge.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Sometimes your vehicle can get banged up when people are stuffing something metal with hard edges like a wheel chair into the car. They don't do it gently and will use a lot of pressure and violence to closes the lift gate. You have to step in and do it for them. For a three dollar ride and no respect it tests our character.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Sometimes your vehicle can get banged up when people are stuffing something metal with hard edges like a wheel chair into the car. They don't do it gently and will use a lot of pressure and violence to closes the lift gate. You have to step in and do it for them. For a three dollar ride and no respect it tests our character.


Umm.. you do know that if they are in a wheelchair it's going to be *YOU!* loading it in right?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Who canceled the ride ?

Also, not cool asking Uber to fire someone .


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Umm.. you do know that if they are in a wheelchair it's going to be *YOU!* loading it in right?


An employee at the hotel was loading her wheel chair.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> An employee at the hotel was loading her wheel chair.


Oh snap..

There goes your paint job...

Those guys just don't care at all... not at all...

The one thing (With a Crown Victoria) they always seemed to do to me was bang luggage hard enough to trigger the inertia safety switch.

They had this safety thing that was designed to cut the fuel pump off during an accident but if you banged the sweet spot in the trunk just the wrong way you could trigger it. Then resetting it involved going into the trunk and pushing a button. If there was a crap load of luggage you had to unload half of it.

You really had to bang it hard and those guys nailed it about once a week on me. Then they yell and me and tell me to go when i had to get out of the car when the engine kicks off, while the customer looks at me like an idiot.

Good times, thanks for reminding my old way back machine..

Those idiots will just ruin the paint in and around the trunk, drag luggage on the edge... not good

I feel for your poor car..

Reason number 19 i'd rather drive a taxi.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

404NofFound said:


> Sometimes your vehicle can get banged up when people are stuffing something metal with hard edges like a wheel chair into the car. They don't do it gently and will use a lot of pressure and violence to closes the lift gate. You have to step in and do it for them. For a three dollar ride and no respect it tests our character.


No, it doesn't. Denying someone a ride based on their disability shows a lack of character.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Demon said:


> No, it doesn't. Denying someone a ride based on their disability shows a lack of character.


Not if you deny a ride because the chair cannot fit in your vehicle. If it does fit then surely you are offering charity to do it for three dollars, no tip, and a possible one star rating. Surely you can admit that helping someone can backfire resulting in injury, lawsuits or damage to your vehicle. They have special vehicles to accomodate the disabled. People are using Uber for ambulance rides for God sakes. BTW I would never turn anyone away. I have a Minivan. I wouldn't let a hotel worker load a wheelchair into my van. I would load it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Umm.. you do know that if they are in a wheelchair it's going to be *YOU!* loading it in right?


Seriously ? 


404NofFound said:


> Not if you deny a ride because the chair cannot fit in your vehicle. If it does fit then surely you are offering charity to do it for three dollars, no tip, and a possible one star rating. Surely you can admit it can be burdensome. I would never turn anyone away. I have a Minivan. I wouldn't let a hotel worker load it.


 *Charity .. ? Moral Character , Karma , anything ringing a bell ? *Come on 404 you seem like a decent enough person .. when you said* "For a three dollar ride and no respect it tests our character."... I appreciate that statement ..because it is true ..it does test our Character ...it's times like that shows who we are ..or at least who we strive to be.. it is difficult at times...what do they say about if it were easy?*


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

dauction said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> *Charity .. ? Moral Character , Karma , anything ringing a bell ? *Come on 404 you seem like a decent enough person .. when you said* "For a three dollar ride and no respect it tests our character."... I appreciate that statement ..because it is true ..it does test our Character ...it's times like that shows who we are ..or at least who we strive to be.. it is difficult at times...what do they say about if it were easy?*


The driver bears all liability, and good character does not settle a lawsuit, nor will it get you reactivated if the chair does not fit.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

ballsy driver to shut that down after she got in.

screw this woman that wants this guy to lose his gig/job bc she's offended



Demon said:


> No, it doesn't. Denying someone a ride based on their disability shows a lack of character.


Agreed, However

*You're a Terrible Person if you try to get someone fired for BS
*
People like this woman are the problem. they think the world must accommodate them not vice versa.
The world doesn't cater to you ---- you need to adjust yourself it.

*Is it shitty?? Absolutely, you need to understand as a disabled person there's a chance a regular uberX might turn u down --- tough shit -- order another uber, AND CALL THEM

just a prime of example of BS Offended outrage*


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> The car may very well not have had room. This idea that Uber drivers will always be available at dirt cheap prices 24 seven everywhere regardless of your state of mind or how much crap you have with you is a really ridiculous idea


Yes, I drive a compact and keep a battery charger in the trunk and minimal supplies. I've had room for wheelchairs in the past but it is possible I might not depending on size. She didn't actually look in the trunk it seems so she has no idea.

Also, just being real here, we are usually being paid very poorly. Having to take apart a wheelchair takes some time (when you don't know how it works) and there is also the risk and liability of it being damaged. That is a big risk to take when you are being paid $3 for the ride. Some of these wheelchairs can be very expensive and easy to break. I remember I had one customer in a taxi who was involved in racing in his wheelchair. He told me his was upwards of $6,000.

For the record I have NEVER refused to transport someone in a wheelchair but if I make the determination that it isn't going to fit without potentially getting broken or damaging my vehicle then what I say goes. I don't want to be deactivated over some false accusation that I discriminated when I simply did not have the room for it.



7Miles said:


> Who canceled the ride ?
> 
> Also, not cool asking Uber to fire someone .


Reading between the lines she might have had a bad attitude. When the driver said there was no room at that point he was screwed either way even if he relented after she told him it came apart and would fit. If he took her anyway the chances are good that she would still 1* him and report him for trying to discriminate against her due to the wheelchair. The whole way she might have berated him.

Most veteran drivers including myself advise to cancel when anything negative happens for this reason.

I really do feel part of what drives this kind of crap is the way the ratings system is set up. To protect ourselves from bad ratings and false reports we have to cancel when possible where the customer seems upset.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

DJWolford said:


> ballsy driver to shut that down after she got in.
> 
> screw this woman that wants this guy to lose his gig/job bc she's offended
> 
> ...


It's not because she was "offended" it's because the guy didn't do his job, charged her and broke the law.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Demon said:


> It's not because she was "offended" it's because the guy didn't do his job, charged her and broke the law.


Not every ride is going to be perfect.


----------

